# What store(s) sell St. John's Bay clothing?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I bought a pair of SJB jeans at a yard sale and LOVE them! They fit perfectly! I want another pair just like them! I'm even willing to pay more than 50 cents next time. LOL


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

J.C.Penney has them.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

So does the Salvation Army!!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Like Jassy said, Penney's.......they go on sale a lot too, think I paid around $12 for them last time I bought them for my daughter, they make "talls and "ultra talls", not everyone does.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks! Penney's it is.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Remember to check on ebay for the size you like~~you never know. I once purchased a dress at a consignment shop, loved it and looked on ebay. I found another with different colors and purchased it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It's Penney's!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I think it's their exclusive label that is put on clothing made just for them. Nowhere else.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sears here sell them.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

St' Johns is an exclusive Penney's brand, like Canyon River Blues is Sears. Keep checking the thrift stores, but also keep a lookout at Penney's for sales. They're my mom's favorites as well, particularly the ones with elastic on the waist- since her surgeries she prefers loose clothing.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My DW has purchased SJB shirts for me, and I really like the quality!!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I bought a pair of SJB leather deck shoes in the early 90's for $1 at the Penny's catalog outlet store south of Atlanta in Forrest Park. They were the best casual shoes I ever owned, and I probably spent $300-$400 over the next 16-17 years getting them re-soled/re-threaded. A shoe repair shop in Anchorage did the last repair, and the guy there told me that if I had properly cared for/oiled them, they would have lasted another 20 years.


----------

